# PC Headphone suggestion



## nac (Nov 1, 2014)

I am looking for a headphone for the following purposes (to use in a desktop computer).
Chatting (skype, gtalk...)
Listening to audios (can be from audio files like mp3, wav and from video files like avi, mp4...)

1. The audio, I mean the lyrics in the songs or the speech in the video or the conversation I have when chatting has to be super clear. I don't mind much about the music in the songs or bgm. *Clarity of the voice *is important.
2. It should have a mic. Not necessarily a protruding type.
3. It's better to have a sound adjustment in the headphone rather than me adjusting them in media player or in PC
4. Lengthy cable. The one I have is about 6ft long.
5. The ear cups should be big enough to cover my whole ears and the sound shouldn't go out even if the sound is full. (That doesn't mean I want full sound to be low )

This is the one I am using.

*cf5.souqcdn.com/item/2013/09/24/58/19/00/2/item_L_5819002_3063262.jpg

6. *Long life*

I have used about 10 headphones (including in-ear-headphones) in the last 6 years. I don't remember any one of them last more than a year. After few months, one side of the headphone speaker would go kaput. Then I had to buy a new one. All these years I have been using an el cheapo headphones costs about ~200 or less. I really want a durable one.

I don't have a clear budget. Please don't suggest something in thousands. Stick with 3 digit figure. Even a 1000 rupee headphone doesn't last long, then there is no point in paying that much money. I would rather stick with the cheapo ones.

Open to suggestion, advice, comments...

Thank you.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 1, 2014)

Philips SHG7980/10 Over-Ear Headphone (Black):Amazon:Electronics 


I'm abusing this for two years now.


----------



## nac (Nov 2, 2014)

^ That's too much, Inci...


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 2, 2014)

Headphones under Rs.450 | Snapdeal.com


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] , now I have kept it in 3 figures ,check them,Buy Sennheiser PC 3 Chat On-Ear Headphone with Mic Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


Panasonic RP-HM111PP-W Canal Type Insidephones with Mic (White):Amazon:Electronics


Philips SHM 7410 Laptop On-Ear Headphone with Mic (Black):Amazon:Electronics


----------



## $hadow (Nov 2, 2014)

+1 to senn pc3 nice product.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 2, 2014)

Also Check this

Error 500 Server Error


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you guys...
Seems like review of Sen PC 3 Chat is good. Would be good if the design is similar to Sandy's suggestion (Circumaural type).


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2014)

nac said:


> Thank you guys...
> Seems like review of Sen PC 3 Chat is good. Would be good if the design is similar to Sandy's suggestion (Circumaural type).



At a price around 1k I would still second buying PC 3


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2014)

^ Yeah, me too feel so. But the supra aural type makes me to think whether I should go with this one or not. Else, I would have placed the order by now.

I have that design before, and didn't feel comfortable. Will see if I can find any other decent choice...


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 3, 2014)

Over the ear by Sandy is a great one too. I missed it!


----------



## nac (Nov 4, 2014)

^ Then, Sandy's suggestion is a go...


----------



## sandynator (Nov 4, 2014)

nac said:


> ^ Then, Sandy's suggestion is a go...



Its definitely better than Iball, Intex etc....

My Philips SHP2500 is still going strong after 4+ yrs of abuse.... 
My 3yrs old nephew dances with these on in the room,sleeps with them on & removes them by pulling the wires. It regularly keeps falling from my PC Table, cable of left side is almost flatten by getting it jammed in drawer.

If SHM1900/93 uses same material of SHP2500 then worth every penny.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Its definitely better than Iball, Intex etc....
> 
> My Philips SHP2500 is still going strong after 4+ yrs of abuse....
> My 3yrs old nephew dances with these on in the room,sleeps with them on & removes them by pulling the wires. It regularly keeps falling from my PC Table, cable of left side is almost flatten by getting it jammed in drawer.
> ...


Same material?


----------



## nac (Nov 28, 2014)

Bought the Philips model. I don't know if it is any better than the el cheapo head phones as far as sound quality is concern or may be not huge enough to see the difference.

Only time will tell if it lasts longer than the Intex or not. 

Thank you guys.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 28, 2014)

Congo man on your purchase.


----------



## nac (Nov 29, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Congo man on your purchase.


Thank you.


----------

